

Google’s MVNO to offer pay-per GB plans, rollover data, accompanying app, more - salem
http://9to5google.com/2015/04/13/google-wireless-pricing/

======
salem
This is interesting in the context of Apple's patents on MVNOs

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/02/apple-wants-to-be-its-
own-c...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/02/apple-wants-to-be-its-own-carrier-
mvno-patent-application-extended/)

